# building myself an alaskan mill



## gekko (Oct 16, 2008)

*building an alaskan mill*

i am building a this for use with my 2094 and a 36" bar 

ill post photos of the process of building the mill 
heres what i did the 3 last hours on school today

main frame










nice to have good equipment


----------



## carvinmark (Oct 16, 2008)

Wish I would have done this way back when I was in school.


----------



## woodshop (Oct 16, 2008)

I wish I had a welder like that and new how to use one. Imagine the possibilities? 

Nice start on that csm... don't make it to heavy though, a common mistake.


----------



## slabmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice start! Just wondering why you are useing two tubes welded together?


----------



## BobL (Oct 16, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> Nice start! Just wondering why you are useing two tubes welded together?



I agree, both with he start "NICE START" and two tubes. What wall thickness is that RHS ? One tube would look to be enough for a cross section.
It probably won't make much difference but I also would have oriented the long rails the other way to reduce flex in the vertical direction.

Good to see some practical projects happening at school!

Cheers


----------



## gekko (Oct 17, 2008)

i originally had planned to use 25mm x 25mm square tubing but i couldnt find it at school.
so i had to use 15mm x 30mm
ill post screens of the drawings later

wall thickness is 2 - 3mm i think
total weight now is around 3kg

the long sections is quite strong, i can barely flex them by standing on them and i am around 95kg


----------



## Brmorgan (Oct 17, 2008)

Looks good so far. I don't think you need to worry about flex with those tubes over that length, especially if you add a third rail like the round pipe found on the true Alaskans. And if you wanted to save a bit of weight, I also think that a single thickness of tubing for the crossmembers would be sufficient, though it might not merit cutting it apart at this point. Too bad you weren't working with aluminum - that MIG should do a nice job with it providing it has the right setup.


----------

